# Public land hunting (Eglin/Blackwater)



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, so go ahead and make fun of me.. But I've always hunted on private land to where we could load up the kill on a four wheeler or truck bed moments after the action. I hit a snag this year and wasn't able to pay dues for the club, so for the fist time ever I will be hunting on Eglin and or Blackwater. 

Fist off, any advice? Lol I live in Navarre and would like to stay around the highway 87 area. I've read alot of the posts around here on the area and it seems to be populated enough, and I imagine I would be walking in a mile or two tracking/stalking. But here is the million dollar question. How the hell do you guys get you kill out? 

I've had a friend who gutted then and there and tied it up in a sling system and wore him on his back while walking through the rough.. Is that literally my only option? 

Thanks and the laughing and name call may comense in 3...2..1..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

they have these two wheel buggies they walk in and get their deer with.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/After-the-Shot/Game-Carts-Carriers%7C/pc/104791680/c/104689980/sc/104353380/Cabelas-Super-Mag-Hauler-Game-Cart/1206641.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-after-the-shot-game-carts-carriers%2F_%2FN-1100183%3FWT.srch%3D1%26WT.tsrc%3DPPC%26WT.mc_id%3Dgoogle%7Chun_After%2Bthe%2BShot_Big%2BGame%2BCarts%2BCarriers%7CUSA%26WT.z_mc_id1%3Dse9EI78mP%26rid%3D20%26pcrid%3D8195039217&WTz_l=PPC%3Bcat104353380


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> I've had a friend who gutted then and there



You guys down here dont normally field dress the deer before you take them out of the woods?? I have always dressed them out where they lay before taking them out of the woods. 

I have pretty much never had the option of a 4 wheeler and have always had to drag mine out. I normally field dress where it drops, then, depending on the size, I either tie a rope around the rear legs or the head, wrap the rope around my shoulders and start dragging. The buck I have hanging in my shop dressed out at 200 pounds. I tied the rope around his antlers and dragged him under and over trees that were fallen all over the place...

I was thinking that with it being warmer down here, the first thing you all would do is gut them out......


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Ok, so go ahead and make fun of me.. But I've always hunted on private land to where we could load up the kill on a four wheeler or truck bed moments after the action. I hit a snag this year and wasn't able to pay dues for the club, so for the fist time ever I will be hunting on Eglin and or Blackwater.
> 
> Fist off, any advice? Lol I live in Navarre and would like to stay around the highway 87 area. I've read alot of the posts around here on the area and it seems to be populated enough, and I imagine I would be walking in a mile or two tracking/stalking. But here is the million dollar question. How the hell do you guys get you kill out?
> 
> ...


they have a quota part of the season where only quota holders can hunt so make sure you know what days you can and cant hunt


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

We use a deer dolley like the one outside9 posted or in some places we would use the old tie em to a limb and put it on your shoulder and walk it out. But I have that option because I always hunt with my dad. Deer carts or anything else is a must. Dragging and deer a few hundred yards sucks! We got our deer cart from academy in pcola for $70.

Its normally too hot in my opinion to gut a deer and take it to the house. They used to provide a public cleaning station in which that would be fine but a 45min drive gutted could spoil the meat.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> Its normally too hot in my opinion to gut a deer and take it to the house. They used to provide a public cleaning station in which that would be fine but a 45min drive gutted could spoil the meat.


I was always told the opposite.... that if you didnt gut the deer it would spoil quicker cause the internal organs still put out heat for a while after the animal is dead, so you wanted to get them out so the meat would cool down some... plus if you happened to hit the wrong internal organ, it could spoil the meat pretty quick... so we were always taught to field dress them as quickly as possible.

I had one up in Maryland that I had to leave lay in the woods over night one time.. couldnt get to it to dress it out or anything, outside night time temps were down around 40 so I figured it would be okay.. next morning went and found it and dressed it out. Lost about half the meat on that deer cause it sat over night with the guts inside.... even with the lower temps. Back in my younger days on the farm we would field dress them, then bring them up to the barn and hang them for couple of days to let them bleed out, then cut them up.... course temps at that time were around 50 during the day.. so lot cooler then here..

Guess thats part of the difference about hunting here and up there.... not field dressing them doesnt bother me none, I can let the butcher do the gutting... was never a favorite chore anyways.. LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I was always told the opposite.... that if you didnt gut the deer it would spoil quicker cause the internal organs still put out heat for a while after the animal is dead, so you wanted to get them out so the meat would cool down some... plus if you happened to hit the wrong internal organ, it could spoil the meat pretty quick... so we were always taught to field dress them as quickly as possible.


You are right. It will spoil the meat. Field dressing gets the internal temp down faster. It's not a northern thing either. I grew up just south of Montgomery and everybody field dressed their deer. It wasn't until the internet that I learned people don't do that much.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you guys, I will have to go and look for one of the deer carts, and as war as field dressing them, I don't mind taking care of it there. But this is one reason I prefer hunting clubs with coolers and work stations. But we must make due. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a game cart, chained to a tree at our lease i have never used, it was $49 at Sportsman's guide, guess I need to get it ready!

Oh I gut, quarter and put on ice, bet that is against the law...OK then I gut put 2 bags of ice in the cavity and take to the processor 40 min away..he prefers them untouched and they do it all.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Who or what is everyone's favorite butcher or processor? How much do they charge. My buddy usually processed all my kills at the lease's cooler/butcher area for part of the take home.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought there was sticky for processors, Where is your lease? that would help to get you close


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't joined one this year due to financial issues. That's why I'm doing the Eglin and Blackwater hunts his year. Just don't know any butchers for hire.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*Here is a listing I have started:
Processors*
Smokehouse Steve Hawthorne 1230 Co Rd 20, Kinston, AL 36453 334-565-3954 


Six Brothers Food Stores
727 Mayflower Avenue
Fort Walton Bch, FL 32547-3173   

The Deer Shack in Panama City
*(850) 872-0286* 
2229 N East Ave, Panama City, FL 32405 
Near St. Andrews Bay 

Oakes Meat Processing, LLC
2503 Segrest Rd
Pace, FL 32571-9228
Toll Free: (850)995-0404
Fax: (850)995-0586 
E-mail: [email protected] 
*
Lee's Meat Market*
5703 Stewart St, Milton, FL 32570(850) 623-1541  

Ron Vanderpol 
84 Cantering Hills Lane Molino, FL 32577
(850) 587-3735


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

lees is the closest to you and very good! never been disappointed with them


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the info!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I went the cheap way out, got married had a son, fed him for 18 years and now he does all that. Oh wait, did I say the cheap way?



FrankwT said:


> I have a game cart, chained to a tree at our lease i have never used, it was $49 at Sportsman's guide, guess I need to get it ready!
> 
> Oh I gut, quarter and put on ice, bet that is against the law...OK then I gut put 2 bags of ice in the cavity and take to the processor 40 min away..he prefers them untouched and they do it all.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a plastic sled. Yep, the kind they use up north to play in the snow. Put the deer on, put the rope around my waist, and drag on. It just slides right over the ground. Plus...weighs nothing and works in sand as well. Also goes right over logs.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

jspooney said:


> I use a plastic sled. Yep, the kind they use up north to play in the snow. Put the deer on, put the rope around my waist, and drag on. It just slides right over the ground. Plus...weighs nothing and works in sand as well. Also goes right over logs.



That is a great idea, now if I could get one here...lol can you say AMAZON??


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I use a plastic sled. Yep, the kind they use up north to play in the snow. Put the deer on, put the rope around my waist, and drag on. It just slides right over the ground. Plus...weighs nothing and works in sand as well. Also goes right over logs.


+2 on that idea!.....Brilliant :clapping:

Do you pack it in if you are going to be hunting a good distance from the truck? I'm thinking maybe paint one earth tone or camo and take it in with me.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

bama99 said:


> +2 on that idea!.....Brilliant :clapping:
> 
> Do you pack it in if you are going to be hunting a good distance from the truck? I'm thinking maybe paint one earth tone or camo and take it in with me.


Great idea and good question.. I'm curious of this too..?


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Paricon-Winter-Lightning-Sled-3-Pack/dp/B000XB7UA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347248859&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+snow+sled


Check these out. They are 4ft long and look like they would work perfect. 37 dollars for a 3 pack. I'm a member of Amazon Prime and they are eligible for free shipping. Anyone want to go in with me for 12 bucks a piece?

Paint one of these camo and call it the Deer Sled and it would probably go for 59.95 at Bass Pro Shops!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

bama. I doubt the dead deer or hog cares what color it is...LOL Actually there is a utility sled w sides that would work better and allow you to haul gear in and out as well as get your kills out.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> bama. I doubt the dead deer or hog cares what color it is...LOL Actually there is a utility sled w sides that would work better and allow you to haul gear in and out as well as get your kills out.


I'll have to check out the utility sled. I'm thinking if I walk in with it then maybe I sould paint it a neutral color. I know deer are color blind so as long is was laying flat and not moving it I guess it would be okay. Come to think of it, a nice bright color actually may be a good thing come gun season.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

yea let me know what you find, I might be going in on a pack deal if there is one.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I checked out the utility sleds and they are more heavy duty, but much heavier as well. I'm thinking the lightning sled will be perfect because I can walk in with it strapped to a back pack and not even know it's there. I won't be carrying much gear in and dragging a sled would be awfully noisy and slow me down as well. 

In the review these guys used them on an Antarctic Expedition and said they held up well. That's good enough for me and at 3 for 37 dollars and free shipping it's a pretty good deal. I'm ordering them and will have a couple of extras if anyone would like one. 12 bucks and it's all yours. I've even got enough discover bounus points on Amazon to cover the purchase so the wife won't hassle me about spending more money on hunting stuff. :thumbup:

http://www.sledwarehouse.com/feedback.htm


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll throw in $12 on one. I was looking at getting three just in case one cracks or something. Looks like it may be easier than a cart on wheels.

I am used to just backing the truck up to the dead deer and loading it up. But I am used to a club as well with trails and roads to all the hunting condos. Haha.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Back to dressing a deer, isn't it illegal on management areas? And they shut down the public facility at hwy4 and Munson, so who knows anymore I know the coyotes are gonna eat good


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> I'll throw in $12 on one. I was looking at getting three just in case one cracks or something. Looks like it may be easier than a cart on wheels.
> 
> I am used to just backing the truck up to the dead deer and loading it up. But I am used to a club as well with trails and roads to all the hunting condos. Haha.


Alright that makes 2 extra accounted for. According to Amazon I will have them by Wednesday. Shoot me a pm and we will figure out some time to meet up. Backing a truck up to the beast would be the preferable method, but just think of the pride you will have in dragging a deer 3 miles out of woods. Much more impressive than those sissies at luxurious huntin clubs!:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

bama99 said:


> Alright that makes 2 extra accounted for. According to Amazon I will have them by Wednesday. Shoot me a pm and we will figure out some time to meet up. Backing a truck up to the beast would be the preferable method, but just think of the pride you will have in dragging a deer 3 miles out of woods. Much more impressive than those sissies at luxurious huntin clubs!:whistling:


As I get a little older, I don't need to prove anything anymore. And dragging a deer 3 miles out of the woods in the snow up hill both ways is not on the bucket list. Work smart, not hard. I just want to eat the dang thing. Don't need to beat my chest to make it happen.:whistling:

I'll shoot you a PM. I am over here in Navarre. I work at Eglin and make my way over to Pensacola quite often. So just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW PM sent bama99


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am thinking hunter orange so I can find it later...LOL


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> I am thinking hunter orange so I can find it later...LOL



So true


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> As I get a little older, I don't need to prove anything anymore. And dragging a deer 3 miles out of the woods in the snow up hill both ways is not on the bucket list. Work smart, not hard. I just want to eat the dang thing. Don't need to beat my chest to make it happen.:whistling:
> 
> I'll shoot you a PM. I am over here in Navarre. I work at Eglin and make my way over to Pensacola quite often. So just let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I hear ya. I'm not above being driven to a climate controlled shooting house with direct tv and fresh ground coffee, sitting in my recliner watching football till the buck of my dreams comes by, making a phone call for a ride back to the lodge and having a nice cooler of packaged venison prepared for me. Maybe even a nice massage before heading out to get the muscles loosened up so I don't pull something drawing on a 260 pound 14pt corn-fed midwestern whitetail. I would probably need a place to stay if I ever splurged on a hunting trip like that however. My wife saw the receipt for my new bow and said do you know how nice of a craft table I could have for that....:no:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

bama99 said:


> if I ever splurged on a hunting trip like that however. My wife saw the receipt for my new bow and said do you know how nice of a craft table I could have for that....:no:


I hear ya on that. It was two years ago that we went from a two income household to a single income and that has hurt my spending cash for hunting and fishing to the core. So it's on the cheap now.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

bama99 said:


> I hear ya. I'm not above being driven to a climate controlled shooting house with direct tv and fresh ground coffee, sitting in my recliner watching football till the buck of my dreams comes by, making a phone call for a ride back to the lodge and having a nice cooler of packaged venison prepared for me. Maybe even a nice massage before heading out to get the muscles loosened up so I don't pull something drawing on a 260 pound 14pt corn-fed midwestern whitetail. I would probably need a place to stay if I ever splurged on a hunting trip like that however. My wife saw the receipt for my new bow and said do you know how nice of a craft table I could have for that....:no:


 
I heard the same thing, and I didn't even buy a new bow. My explanation "next year you get your craft table and we'll see how it taste. My guess is it wont be too tender."


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

So I was just glancing over Eglin's regulations last night, and noticed it said you may not possess any type of firearm during bow season. Now I have heard some stories from friends that there have been some problems with wildlife and causing problems out there from time to time. I'm one of those guys that like to be prepared for what ever may come my way. So as a just in case measure I would like to carry one of my handguns. 

1st: Have any of you had any issues that might actually call for the need of a backup just in case?

2nd: Do any of you just go ahead with it and bring one just in case?

ETC.... Let me know, I'm curious. I don't want to get in trouble in case I'm stopped, but I also don't want something happening and not having a way to protect myself if a situation called for quick action.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes you should always have one. NO do not carry it on Eglin, I do believe that would be a federal offense.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> Yes you should always have one. NO do not carry it on Eglin, I do believe that would be a federal offense.


:thumbsup: I understand... Suggestions for Eglin then?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Carry a bowie knife and hope a bear or gator does not kill you...ta da!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> Carry a bowie knife and hope a bear or gator does not kill you...ta da!


:notworthy: LMAO yea I had planned to have my knife with me no matter what. But thanks hopefully I will never have to use the bad boy.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't carry any firearm on Eglin Property unless it is gun season and you are on a gun section. Get caught with a gun outside of hunting season or within an archery only section and you will get the boot and more than likely loose your hunting privilages for Eglin as a minimum.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Eglin is over run w Bears, gators and snakes, be-careful!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well let's just hope all goes well this season and that I will not end up posting a story in the "Scariest Hunting" Thread...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

3 hunters from last year are still missing, They never posted again...do not go alone, we want someone to post what happened!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

There are plenty of people reporting that they have seen bears. But the reports usually say that the bear ran the other way. So far, I don't think there has been a bear attack on a hunter. But I could be wrong. Stepped on a mocassin the other day while scouting in Eglin's property. Glad I had my snake boots on. I am going scouting tomorrow somewhere on Eglin's property.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> 3 hunters from last year are still missing, They never posted again...do not go alone, we want someone to post what happened!



Well I hope that this actually isn't true if not LOL, but if it is... Damn makes you think. But yea I have never actually hunted alone. I always take at least one buddy, even when scouting..

BTW @Telum Pisces: I still would like to go scouting with ya, but I need a pair of snake boots. I have never needed them before due to where I was hunting. So as soon as I get a pair, Im there with ya if you still wanna go. Also I work ALOT!!! I work at Sandy Sansing Auto Group in penscola so its usually a 12 hour day for me day in and day out. The only day I would really be able to scout would be Sunday mornings. But soon buddy, soon.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Well I hope that this actually isn't true if not LOL, but if it is... Damn makes you think. But yea I have never actually hunted alone. I always take at least one buddy, even when scouting..
> 
> BTW @Telum Pisces: I still would like to go scouting with ya, but I need a pair of snake boots. I have never needed them before due to where I was hunting. So as soon as I get a pair, Im there with ya if you still wanna go. Also I work ALOT!!! I work at Sandy Sansing Auto Group in penscola so its usually a 12 hour day for me day in and day out. The only day I would really be able to scout would be Sunday mornings. But soon buddy, soon.


I can go on Sunday's if someone tells me ahead of time. I have every other Friday off and like to do "my time" things on those days if possible. 

What size do you wear for boots. I have a pair of LaCrosse that I don't wear ever since getting my Muck boots. I think they are a size 9.5.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> I can go on Sunday's if someone tells me ahead of time. I have every other Friday off and like to do "my time" things on those days if possible.
> 
> What size do you wear for boots. I have a pair of LaCrosse that I don't wear ever since getting my Muck boots. I think they are a size 9.5.



12s, But thanks for the offer. Im going to the gun show in FWB hopefully they will have a pair. If not I will have to wait until next payday.


----------

